# VP Components Pedals?



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any firsthand expereince with the VP Component Pedals found here: http://www.vpcomponents.com/pedals_show.asp?pcat=&pcat2=3&pid=228. They look like they are pretty solid.

Any information would be appreciated. They look to be completely flat. What are the advantages of the concave pedals that seem to be popular now? The Kona Wah Wahs also seem to be flat. The pedal would be for my wife...she liked the Wah Wahs on some konas she rented.

I am currently riding some Azonic magnesium platforms from a while back. No issues with them, but I don't even know if they are flat or concave

Also, most riding will be on predominantly smooth flow/jump lines For Colorado Folks, think rainmaker, no qaurter, shy anne.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

FYI: according to their website those are BMX pedals and likely wouldn't fit a mountain bike crank.


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

NorKal said:


> FYI: according to their website those are BMX pedals and likely wouldn't fit a mountain bike crank.


As long as they are 9/16 they will be fine.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

The only bmx pedals that won't fit a mtb are for once piece cranks.


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> The only bmx pedals that won't fit a mtb are for once piece cranks.


Correct, those pedals have a 1/2" spindle.

Do you guys see anyting about tese pedals that would make them a bad choice?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

as long as they are a 9/16 spinndle they should be fine. though i believe your pedals now are concave and those are flat, might take a little getting used to.


----------



## Smirnof (Sep 20, 2010)

TCR1 said:


> Does anyone have any firsthand expereince with the VP Component Pedals found here: http://www.vpcomponents.com/pedals_show.asp?pcat=&pcat2=3&pid=228. They look like they are pretty solid.
> 
> Any information would be appreciated. They look to be completely flat. What are the advantages of the concave pedals that seem to be popular now? The Kona Wah Wahs also seem to be flat. The pedal would be for my wife...she liked the Wah Wahs on some konas she rented.
> 
> ...


I had some of these only a couple of weeks:
- great grip (they are ok with the FLAT platform- personally I prefer the flat ones- you can control your legs better  ), lightweight, great look (especially gold ones), BUT: 
- the platform is way too small (i used them for downhill: :nono: NOT suitable- I guess they are ok only for XC) and due to the fact that the axle is short, the exterior side bends easily (i've crashed on my left one and bend it so easily that i would not believe it ). So the aluminium used for the platform is a little too soft for hard use. Hope this will helps you...:thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've run that exact pedal for an entire season (I'm 5'11 and 210lbs) and have had zero issues. I run them at Trestle btw. I rode Crankworx Colorado slopestyle on them too, so I hit big stuff...


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've run that exact pedal for an entire season (I'm 5'11 and 210lbs) and have had zero issues. I run them at Trestle btw. I rode Crankworx Colorado slopestyle on them too, so I hit big stuff...


TCR don't let him fool you, he's a panzy!!! He stubbed his toe on a mushroom & now he's out for a month...

I checked those out at Crankworx. I also was thinking about getting a pair, they felt pretty beefy & were nice & smooth.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I admit it, at 38 I'm getting to be a nancy


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Correct, those pedals have a 1/2" spindle.
> 
> Do you guys see anyting about tese pedals that would make them a bad choice?


Are you going to be at Trestle this weekend? If so, I'll loan you mine and you can get a legit test run. (I'm hurt, so no riding for me). PM me if you wanna check them out...

*full disclosure, I'm sponsored by VP. I'd be interested (and so would the VP rep) in hearing a non-biased review.

Joel


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Smirnof said:


> I had some of these only a couple of weeks:
> - great grip (they are ok with the FLAT platform- personally I prefer the flat ones- you can control your legs better  ), lightweight, great look (especially gold ones), BUT:
> - the platform is way too small (i used them for downhill: :nono: NOT suitable- I guess they are ok only for XC) and due to the fact that the axle is short, the exterior side bends easily (i've crashed on my left one and bend it so easily that i would not believe it ). So the aluminium used for the platform is a little too soft for hard use. Hope this will helps you...:thumbsup:


Which pedals are you talking about? The VP's aren't available yet, are they?


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Highly doubtful on Trestle this weekend. I've ridden it a couple of times with Backcountry. Good fun. The pedals would be for my wife (still waiting on that deal from chainlove to pop), but I think the fact that you have ridden them a good bit speaks volumes. They are pretty inexpensive too. I'm gonna send you a pm.


----------



## Smirnof (Sep 20, 2010)

dbabuser said:


> Which pedals are you talking about? The VP's aren't available yet, are they?


Those gold VP's 001 are available since winter (here in Romania)- in spring I tried them. I don't know since they came on the market. So it's quite a long time,maybe a year. Search on Googl "VP Components 001"pedals


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

She liked the Wah-wah's - she GETS the Wah-wah's. Or is she not a normal woman?



PS. Very happy with the Wah-wah's. Thin, grippy, solid...


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> She liked the Wah-wah's - she GETS the Wah-wah's. Or is she not a normal woman?
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Very happy with the Wah-wah's. Thin, grippy, solid...


She doesn't know they were Wah Wahs

Would you conside the wah wah a concave pedal? Seems like the spindle housing is level with the leading and trailing body frame, so they would behave as a flat.
Also, the reason I asked about the VP Components is that I first found them on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VP-SUPERLITE-DO...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a18aca3c

Seems like a decent price if it is a high quality piece. There were also these, which I wasn't sure about

http://cgi.ebay.com/VP-55-DOWNHILL-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a02c9f48

I'm sure my wife would love purple in place of the gold.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

TCR1 said:


> She doesn't know they were Wah Wahs
> 
> Would you conside the wah wah a concave pedal? Seems like the spindle housing is level with the leading and trailing body frame, so they would behave as a flat.
> ...


Ah yes - that's how I hide half of my smaller MTB purchases - "no honey, I got these AT LEAST 6 months ago, you don't remember, that's all..." 

Yes, the Wah-wah's are concave - there's about 2mm in it or so (i.e. the pins in the middle are about 2mm from touching a flat surface if you lay the whole pedal on it). You don't feel the spindle - the pins in the middle keep your foot off it. It's not much, but I think it works well. BTW, lots of other brands use this very same pedal body (made by the same sub-contractor), just with some variance in pin placement, and some esthetic machining differences. Deity comes to mind...I know there are others as well. Maybe you can score a good deal on one of them...


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

Other than ebay where the hell can you buy these VP pedals?


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> She liked the Wah-wah's - she GETS the Wah-wah's. Or is she not a normal woman?
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Very happy with the Wah-wah's. Thin, grippy, solid...


Ended up buying a Norco Vixa at Treste Bike shop (Winter Park) this weekend that came with a new set of Wah Wahs on it for my wife.

Looking forward to riding some at the local bike park, BMX track and skatepark to get her really comfortable for next year. So pedal journey has come to an end.


----------

